# X-ray of teen with knife in head



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's gonna hurt in the morning.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...-with-10-inch-knife-embedded-in-his-head.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And people thought that getting hot coffee spilled on you was the worst thing that could happen in a cafe.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Over a Video Game?

Just goes to show you how low the value of a human life has sunk now a days.


----------

